# "كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*"كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام*

23 سيبتمبر 2010

كتب: مايكل فارس- خاص الأقباط متحدون

في تصريحات خاصة لصحيفة "الأقباط متحدون"؛ أكدت "كاميليا لطفي" -والدة "ماريو، وأندرو" أنها ستتقدم بمذكره للشيخ "أحمد الطيب" شيخ الأزهر غدًا، لمطالبتة بإصدار فتواه بعدم إكراه ابنيها على اعتناق الإسلام، وإعادة شهادتي ميلاد ابنيها إلى ما كانت عليه كمسيحيين.

وأضافت أن "ماريو وأندرو" قد أكملا الآن عامهما الـ 16، وأنهما عند رغبتهما في استخراج بطاقتي الرقم القومي لهما، طلبت مصلحة الأحوال المدنية إما حكمـًا قضائيـًا أو مستندًا من جهة الاختصاص لتدوين الديانة المسيحية في البطاقة.

وقالت "كاميليا" إن محكمة مجلس الدولة بالقاهرة كانت قد رفضت منحنا هذا الحكم، وقررت أن الكنيسة ليست جهة اختصاص؛ فلذلك لم يعد أمامنا إلا شيخ الأزهر كجهة اختصاص رسمية وشرعية، تستطيع التقرير ما إذا رغبت بأن "ماريو وأندرو، مسيحيان، ولا يجب إجبارهما على ترك ديانتهما المسيحية واعتناق الإسلام؛ وذلك تطبيقـًا لقول القرآن بأنه: "لا إكراه في الدين"، وأيضـًا ما كان يقرره الرسول عند الالتجاء إليه في مثل هذه الحالات.

وكما جاء في أمهات التفاسير لـ "ابن كثير، والجلالين، والطبري، والقرطبي" أن هذه الأية كانت قد نزلت فيمَن كان له من الأنصار أولادًا أراد أن يكرههم على الإسلام، فاختصموا إلى النبي (ص)، فانزل الله تعالى قوله: "لا إكراه في الدين"؛ فأخلى النبي سبيلهما، فكانت الآية جوابـًا دقيقـًا للمسلمين في المدينة بألا يحاولوا أن يُكرِهوا أبناءهم حتى يدخلوا في الإسلام.

وأشارت "كاميليا" إلى أن ديانة الصغيرين قد أصبحت الإسلام؛ نتيجة إسلام والدهما وإغفال رغبة الأبناء، بالرغم من أنهما بالغان، وذلك في مخالفة جسيمة لأحكام شرعية مقطوع بثبوتها بـأنه "لا إكـراه في الدين".

وأضافت أنها أسست "الجمعية الدولية لحقوق الإنسان" مع "علاء فتيان" المحامي، و"سامية خاطر"، اللذان سيتوجها معها لمشيخة الأزهر لتقديم مذكرة قانونية تشرح كيف أنه تم التعسف مع ابنيها "ماريو وأندرو". 

وتشير المذكرة إلى بلوغ الطالبين سن البلوغ -خمسة عشر سنة ميلادية- والذي هو محل اتفـاق الفقه الإسلامي على انقطـاع تبعيـة الإبن لوالده فيه، حيث تقدمت "كاميليا" ونجلاها بتاريخ 23/6/2009 بطلب لمصلحة الأحوال المدنية؛ لإعطاء الولدين حقهما في الاختيار، وإعادة شهادتي ميلادهما إلى ما كانت عليه، إلا أن الجهة الإدارية رفضت ومنعتهما من استخراج شهادتي ميلادهما، ومن بعدها محكمة القضاء الإداري، والتي طالبتهما بتقديم صورة رسمية من حكم قضائي، أو مستند من جهة الاختصاص يفيد بتحول الولدين من الإسلام إلى المسيحية، وأن "ماريو وأندرو" يدينان بالديانة المسيحية الأرثوذكسية، وأنهما قد تمسكا بهذه الديانة بعد إسلام والدهما.

مؤكدة أن هذا يعد انتهـاكـًا لحرية العقيدة والحريات العامة، ويخالف مواد الدستور واتفاقية حقوق الطفل، والمُقننة بقانون الطفل، وكذلك مخالفته للمادة (2) من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، والمادتين (2)، (26) من العهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية، والمواد (2)، و(3) من الإعلان بشأن القضاء على جميع أشكال التعصب والتمييز القائمين على أساس الدين أو المعتقد ، وأيضـًا المادة (3) من الميثاق الإفريقي لحقوق الإنسان والشعوب، والتي نادت جميعها بأن تكفل الدول الأطراف للطفل القادر على تكوين آرائه الخاصة حق التعبير عن تلك الآراء بحرية، وذلك في جميع المسائل التي تمسه، وأن تُولى آراءه الاعتبار الواجب.

المصدر
http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50238


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: "كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام*

ب*ماذا أعلق .. رحمتك يااااارب*

شكرا
الرب معااكم​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: "كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام*

ربنا معهم ويقدرو يرجعو خانت الديانه تاني للمسحيه
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: "كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام*

انشاء الله الطلب يتقبل

فعلا مؤمنين وشجعاء

شكرا للخبر ايرينى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: "كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام*



النهيسى قال:


> ب*ماذا أعلق .. رحمتك يااااارب*
> 
> شكرا
> الرب معااكم​



شكرا على تعليقك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: "كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام*



govany shenoda قال:


> ربنا معهم ويقدرو يرجعو خانت الديانه تاني للمسحيه
> ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا​



يارب بس ديه تقريبا ح تبقى معجزة
 شكرا على تعليقك الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: "كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام*



tasoni queena قال:


> انشاء الله الطلب يتقبل
> 
> فعلا مؤمنين وشجعاء
> 
> شكرا للخبر ايرينى​



أنا مش مقتنعة إن الطلب دا ممكن يتقبل
القديس بولس الرسول بيقول
أيتجاسر أحد منكم أن يحاكم عند الظالمين و ليس عند القديسين ؟

لكن إفرض إن ما فيش قديسين يبقى هل الحل الوحيد أن نحاكم عند الظالمين ؟
أكيد لا ...........لأنهم عمرهم ما ح يدوك أى حق من حقوقك
من رأيى إن مافيش غير اللجوء لربنا على طول
و من رأيى إن اللى بيحصل دا بيفضح الاسلام ........... أكتر من اللى هو فيه طبعا
و دلوقتى العالم كله شايف و متابع 

شكرا على تعليقك الجميل 
و على تمسكك بالأمل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: "كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام*

*مفتكرش ده هيحصل ولا عمره هيحصل
لان شيخ الازهر عارف كويس
انه لو عمل كده هيهدر دمه وهيهددوده بالقتل
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: "كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام*

*اسلام قصرى*
*ربنا يسامح والدهم*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: "كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام*



mikel coco قال:


> *مفتكرش ده هيحصل ولا عمره هيحصل
> لان شيخ الازهر عارف كويس
> انه لو عمل كده هيهدر دمه وهيهددوده بالقتل
> ربنا يرحمنا​*



كلام صحيح
أنا برضه معاك فى الرأى دا

شكرا لمداخلتك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: "كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام*



bitar قال:


> *اسلام قصرى*
> *ربنا يسامح والدهم*​



آمين يارب

شكرا على مداخلتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: "كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام*

الخوف هيخليه يماطل 
ربنا موجود ويحل المشكله​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: "كاميليا" تستغيث بشيخ الأزهر لإصدار فتوى بعدم إكراه "ماريو"، و"أندرو" على الإسلام*



ابانووب قال:


> الخوف هيخليه يماطل
> ربنا موجود ويحل المشكله​



ما إعتقدش إن الموضوع خوف
الموضوع هو إيمان و عقيدة

و شكرا عل مشاركتك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 يوليو 2015)

تم الحل
لكن بشهادة ميلاد مدون فيها ديانة الوالد
المصدر هنا
http://www.copts-united.com/Article.php?I=966&A=45942


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يوليو 2015)

هو فى ديانة بالعافية
حرام عليكم 
اين حرية العقيدة


----------

